# Ideas welcome for room column and beam divider



## resilientsoma (Jan 13, 2017)

First post; purchased a new home and already have a huge itch to do some projects.  Already did two rooms and now looking to do the sepeation between the living room and dining room.

I want to keep the carpet but looking to change the columns, divider and beams.  I do believe the columns are load bearing.  My wife want the faux wood beam for the divider, but I feel that wouldn't go well with the columns appearing to "hold them up".

If anyone has photoshop skills or give me some inspiration, it would be greatly appreciated.  Just looking for opinions on what would look good; also going to be repainting the living room/dining room the same color.  Thanks! See pics.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome to the site.
I would just finish dressing it.
https://www.pinterest.com/explore/interior-columns/


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 13, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Welcome to the site.
> I would just finish dressing it.
> https://www.pinterest.com/explore/interior-columns/



My thoughts exactly the first photo in Neals link is my tastes. The beam should be white and so should the columns IMO. 

welcome to the site


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

I would also trim the opening to the kitchen, separate the colours. Although you would have to make the opening smaller to make it look right.


----------



## resilientsoma (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you, Pinterest has been my go to as well haha. I am glad you guys agree with me, I don't think a woodbeam should be there either. Haha. So just paint it all white with some bordering to dress it up? I do like that idea too to border the kitchen entrance.


----------



## resilientsoma (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you for the replies.  I have been using Pinterest quite a bit as well trying to get some inspiration.
I do like the wood beam idea, but don't think it would work with columns appearing to "hold up" the beam.
Another thing is that beams are usually for tall ceilings which this one is 8'.
Good idea with the kitchen entrance also.
Any other sites/forum posts to get inspiration for room divider columns/beams?  Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 16, 2017)

They built the beam to big to be dressed out with wood. If you clad it with wood it will look fake.
Have you looked to see if it is anything structural or HVAC or just a divider.


----------



## resilientsoma (Jan 16, 2017)

nealtw said:


> They built the beam to big to be dressed out with wood. If you clad it with wood it will look fake.
> Have you looked to see if it is anything structural or HVAC or just a divider.



I haven't yet. We just moved in. Would love to just yank out the columns if not load bearing!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 16, 2017)

Have you a crawlspace or a basement?


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 16, 2017)

We don't know how much hollow space is actually beneath the finish. For instance, it could be a steel post inside the column. In which case, you could make it considerably smaller. You would need to do some exploration. You don't happen to have an x-ray machine, do you?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 16, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> We don't know how much hollow space is actually beneath the finish. For instance, it could be a steel post inside the column. In which case, you could make it considerably smaller. You would need to do some exploration. You don't happen to have an x-ray machine, do you?



Cutting a few holes in the drywall would be next best.
Besides just being fake there are lot's of possibilities.


----------



## resilientsoma (Jan 17, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Have you a crawlspace or a basement?


Yes, there is a finished basement.
I was hoping to find blueprints but haven't showed up yet in my exploration of the home.




slownsteady said:


> We don't know how much hollow space is actually beneath the finish. For instance, it could be a steel post inside the column. In which case, you could make it considerably smaller. You would need to do some exploration. You don't happen to have an x-ray machine, do you?



I could borrow an infrared cam but no xray haha.
I hear you; I need to do more homework.  I would like to dress it up but without having to replace carpet (if tearing out the beams) since it's in great condition.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 17, 2017)

resilientsoma said:


> Yes, there is a finished basement.
> I was hoping to find blueprints but haven't showed up yet in my exploration of the home..



Have a look at what is directly below and above?


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Maybe even place book case or knicky-knack shelving at the ends?


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 18, 2017)

See-through (two-sided) book shelves are kind of classy, if you ask me.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 18, 2017)

I like this solution because it hides the fact that the wainscotting comes above the room divider.  I would paint out the 'beam' to the same color as the ceiling.  I suspect you'll find the box out beam is covering either a real beam or duct work.  Ceilings don't have to be white.  If you were repainting the ceiling can be one of the lighter shades from the same paint chip. 



KULTULZ said:


> Maybe even place book case or knicky-knack shelving at the ends?[/QUOTE


----------



## resilientsoma (Jan 29, 2017)

Seems my last replies were not posted for some reason. Administration issues?

I appreciate all the insight. I do believe it is load bearing after looking over the home and talking to neighbors with similar setups. I do like the idea of making the beam and column white and adding trim work to make it appear it is that Classy white wood work! 

Well I will keep you guys up to date. Thank you so much.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 29, 2017)

resilientsoma said:


> Seems my last replies were not posted for some reason. Administration issues?
> 
> I appreciate all the insight. I do believe it is load bearing after looking over the home and talking to neighbors with similar setups. I do like the idea of making the beam and column white and adding trim work to make it appear it is that Classy white wood work!
> 
> Well I will keep you guys up to date. Thank you so much.



:thbup: we will be waiting.


----------

